# Is my cat sick, sad, lazy, old or what?



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

I dont knwo what to think about my cat, hes been here only 3 weeks and im not sure if he likes me, this place or what. He seems sad, he does jump in my lap and purrs alot when i pet him and he just lays in my lap like a little newborn baby, but he sleeps all the time. He seems bored with this place. He is 8 years old human years is that pretty old? do they lose their drive to play and do things at this age or he he sick or just sad or what? I kinda feel sorry for him he doesnt seem to want to do anything.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Sounds like he is reaching middle age. Its normal for cats to sleep a lot during the day anyway - he is probably far more active at night 

I think unless there are any other symptoms you are worried then don't worry about it. He probably just likes a sleep and a cuddle as he gets into old age


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

When you say he doesn't want to do anything, what kinds of opportunities do you give him to do something?


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

My Marcellus, who is only 2 1/2 sleeps all day and early evening, getting up once in while, for just a bit but he rises very, very early. It's noon now and all 3 cats will basically sleep the rest of the day. They get up for a potty break, a quick wrestle or pet but then it's back to sleep until evening. All 3 of my cats do most of their playing in the wee hours of the morning. Being your cat is older and an only cat, he probably will sleep more too. Try different kitty activities and see if he's interested. Sounds like you got yourself a nice lap kitty...lucky you.


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

ok then thats normal? that does seem to be his hours. Just when im ready to sleep hes ready to get up and play. He use to be in and out all the time, whine when he wants out and a quick paw at the door when he wants in. Normaly his play is just a quick run outside hop up on the picnick table undr the shade tree look around about 30 minutes or so then back in for a quick nibble. This use to be the daily routine till he got bit.

It does seem the cats round here are out in the early hours, 4-6am seem to be when they are most active.


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

Sounds normal to me.  From what you say, he sounds healthy and all but absolutely it all sounds normal. It's 9:30 am now and guess what my cats are doing? Sleeping, of course! :wink: 

They are up very early, I'd say by 6:00 for sure but I'm pretty sure it's earlier. They are up until, Oh, around this time. This is when they eat, wrestle, get loving from me. Then they sleep, they basically sleep for a couple hours or so. they get up for awhile, do their thing, usually watching life outside the window and other cat activities. Then soon after lunch they go back to sleep, getting up once inwhile for short periods, but basically "cat napping" until early evening. They are pretty active from mid evening until we go to bed. Then it's up early again. That's their day!  Hope this makes you feel better.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 9, 2005)

*My kitty use to be the same way!*

Hello, I have a female calico who is 8 years old as well. I noticed she was going through the same thing for awhile. Just slept and slept and rolled over and slept some more.
I know it may sound crazy and I don't know why but now she is really active and goes outside constantly, that is when she is not in the mood for her cat nap. This all started up when I brought an abandon 3-4 week old kitten that my mother found into our home. I don't know if it could possibly be that it's the kitten or maybe she just heard me telling her she was lazy and decided to show me she isn't but she is now active. She isn't crazy about the idea of having the kitten around but I make sure I give her the same love I use to before so she doesn't get too jelous. I know in time she will come around to our new little furry friend.  
I wish the best of luck to you and your kitty!

LuLu, Tana, & baby Carina


----------

